# Memories of our Childhood Days



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2014)

Anyone remember Popsicle Pete? I sent for many a prize from Pete. This is just one item from my collection of oldies but goodies. Will post more later. This would have been in the 40s.


----------



## Ina (Mar 7, 2014)

Pappy,  My hubby remembers those, he was born in '42. I don't, but I do remember useing paper bags to make book covers. nthego:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2014)

I think they were a little before my time, Pap. 

This is more like what I remember -


----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2014)

Okay then, how about something from 1950. I too, use to do magic tricks and and still have some out in the shed. I did the finger chop trick at work and I thought one guy was going to pass out. I bought a lot of items from Robbins.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 7, 2014)

I remember the wrapper pattern.  I was born in 52 but also, my sister was born in 42, and older bro in about 39 I think.  So my younger brother and I got the influence of the kid stuff from the 40's too

These are really wonderful that you've collected Pappy, so neat to be able to flash back on those things. Thanks for sharing them Denise


----------



## Puzzler (Mar 7, 2014)

HI Friend, I don't remember Popsicle Pete, but I do like remembering the 'good old days' especially now that we know we will definitely not see them again.  I maintain a website for my high school graduation class (*1952*) and we have a section called 'Our Time". For more nostalgia go to* www.gastonco.com/oahs .* We talk about TV, Movies, Cars and such !!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Okay then, how about something from 1950. I too, use to do magic tricks and and still have some out in the shed. I did the finger chop trick at work and I thought one guy was going to pass out. I bought a lot of items from Robbins.



I'll be darned! 

I got a few things from them by mail order, because I think when I went to visit their store it wasn't open to the public(?), but I was more into Lou Tannens up Broadway a few blocks. 



Boy, the money I spent in that place ... 

For better-quality stuff I used to buy from Abbott's in Michigan - 




I miss those days ... getting a new magic dealer's catalog, whether in the mail or at the store, was like getting the new Sears catalog back in the day.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Anyone remember Popsicle Pete? ...



In looking for Popsicle Pete pictures I came across a rather unsettling thing - there appears to be a character named "Popsicle Pete" in some series of underground-type comics, and he is a homicidal maniac.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Mar 7, 2014)

My fond memory of popsicles and the like is of chasing down the ice cream truck as it played it's merry tune along the street.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 7, 2014)

We still get one in the summer..


----------



## Gael (Mar 7, 2014)

That Guy said:


> My fond memory of popsicles and the like is of chasing down the ice cream truck as it played it's merry tune along the street.



The Mr. Softee truck drove my mother mad. He's park in front of our house near dinnertime and of course, spoiled brat that I was, I'd get an ice cream and spoil my appetite for dinner.:bowknot:


----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I'll be darned!
> 
> I got a few things from them by mail order, because I think when I went to visit their store it wasn't open to the public(?), but I was more into Lou Tannens up Broadway a few blocks.
> 
> ...



oh yeah, Abbotts. I had forgotten about them. Loved their catalogs and they did carry a better quality of magic. I made a lot of my own tricks too. Disappearing egg bag, marble through tube, and a few I can't remember. Great times as I loved to do magic...still do.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2014)

I watched a program last night with a guy named Dynamo, I think that was his name. My gosh, some of the illusions he did were mind boggling. In one scene, he was walking down the street and poof, he disappears but his clothes are on the sidewalk.


----------



## Gael (Mar 7, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I watched a program last night with a guy named Dynamo, I think that was his name. My gosh, some of the illusions he did were mind boggling. In one scene, he was walking down the street and poof, he disappears but his clothes are on the sidewalk.



I love him, he's briliant. Great street entertainment. And he's doing it right there in front of people with many tricks up close and they are astonished. They're not watching it on tv, they're experiencing it.


----------



## Gael (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 8, 2014)

1950 Johnson Smith Co. Catalog where you could buy cigarettes to guns, magic tricks to fireworks. Almost any thing you can think of, could be purchased through their catalog. They started in business in 1926 and are still in business although they now have a limited lot of items. I love looking through this old book and did buy some things from them when I was a youngster.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh, Johnson Smith - The Big Kahuna of Practical Jokes! LOVE their stuff - I spent a lot of my allowance on snapping gum and other junk.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 8, 2014)

Sneezing powder, X-Ray Glasses. I put an exploding cigarette, you slid a little stick-like thing into end of cigarette, and when she lit it, pop, the end of the cigarette blew off. Boy, did I catch hell for that one. 

PS......I never did that again. :sentimental:


----------



## Pappy (Mar 8, 2014)

The fly in the ice cube always good for a laugh. The dribble glass was fun too. And of course the old handshake buzzer.


----------



## Gael (Mar 8, 2014)

Pappy said:


> The fly in the ice cube always good for a laugh. The dribble glass was fun too. And of course the old handshake buzzer.



Oh, you were really into it! And lest we forget...the fake dog poo and the fake vomit":eeew:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2014)

The Whoopee Cushion! 

The Black-Eye Binoculars ... "hot" gum ... black-teeth candy ... 

Ahhh ... the good ol' days! Makes me want to go and get all of it again and use it on people, but they'd probably sue me and then throw me in jail for terrorist activity.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 8, 2014)

My favorite always was and always will be the wonderful Whoopie Cushion.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 8, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I watched a program last night with a guy named Dynamo, I think that was his name. My gosh, some of the illusions he did were mind boggling. In one scene, he was walking down the street and poof, he disappears but his clothes are on the sidewalk.



*I have seen quite a few of his programs and he is a very clever magician, mind boggling actually*


----------

